# WTB: R35 GTC/Linney 60 mm (56 mm inner) suction pipes.



## Ben-Stian (Jul 15, 2020)

Must ship to Norway. PayPal only.
Thanks


----------



## Ben-Stian (Jul 15, 2020)

These are the ones I am looking for.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There used to be somebody selling those on eBay, might be worth a look on there.


----------



## Ben-Stian (Jul 15, 2020)

Skint said:


> There used to be somebody selling those on eBay, might be worth a look on there.


Have been looking there for months...


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

At £300 new maybe just buy from Linney


----------



## PhilEvans64 (Oct 30, 2018)

I know these are a big improvement over CBA diameter but do they provide a significant increase on a DBA or EBA? I see massive 70 and 76mm versions for sale too? Anyone know the internal dimensions on the DBA & EBA, plus is the 2020 the same as the EBA?


----------



## Ben-Stian (Jul 15, 2020)

cotter said:


> At £300 new maybe just buy from Linney


Yes I have tried, but they dont have them in stock and they dont know when they get them back in stock...


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Ah ok mate, thats not handy, i'm not sure if there's any other brands you could try, what about russ fellows


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Have you looked on alibaba? I’ve seen them on there as well.


----------



## krozna (Sep 1, 2019)

Was looking at these too just few days ago, not on their partlist anymore.


----------



## Ben-Stian (Jul 15, 2020)

Anyone fitted these that are on for sale at eBay? I prefer the GTC ones and hope they get them back in stock...


----------



## r33dgt (Dec 7, 2018)

Have you tried knight racer ? I bought a set about 3 weeks ago.





Nissan R35 GTR Larger Suction Pipes


svm hks Suction pipes increased to ~60mm from the stock 45mm diameter. Produced in polished aluminum




www.knightracer.com


----------



## Ben-Stian (Jul 15, 2020)

r33dgt said:


> Have you tried knight racer ? I bought a set about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, can you please measure the inner diameter? Seems like they are out of stock as well...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I may be selling some titanium mines japan ones, if anybody is interested send me a pm.


----------



## r33dgt (Dec 7, 2018)

Ben-Stian said:


> Thanks, can you please measure the inner diameter? Seems like they are out of stock as well...


They are just a hair under 60mm internal diameter, both ends.


----------



## Ben-Stian (Jul 15, 2020)

r33dgt said:


> They are just a hair under 60mm internal diameter, both ends.


Ok thanks. How big is the inlet of your turbo? Mine is 56 mm, so it will not line up very well with a 2 mm edge...


----------

